# $300 Halo 3: ODST/Forza 3 Xbox 360 Elite bundle now shipping



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

GameStop to begin selling upper-end model of Microsoft's console bundled with two top-rated games--and the Halo: Reach MP beta access--tomorrow. 


March began with online megaretailer Amazon posting--and then quickly pulling--a listing for a $300 Xbox 360 Elite bundled, which contained two of 2009's top-rated games, Halo 3: ODST and Forza Motorsport 3. On March 9, Microsoft made it official, with the "Elite Sprint Bundle" replacing the holiday bundle, which contained Lego Batman and racing game Pure for the same price.

Microsoft's announcement omitted any hard launch date for the bundle, though it did say it would be in circulation "while supplies last." However, today game retailer GameStop's online store is listing the package as shipping tomorrow, Wednesday, March 17--aka St. Patrick's Day.


Um, yeah. That beats Lego Batman and Pure.
Unlike recently revealed 250GB Xbox 360 bundles centered on Final Fantasy XIII and Splinter Cell: Conviction, the Elite Spring Bundle will have the standard 120GB hard drive and one controller. As has been the case for some time, the bundle will not come with HDMI or component video cables. However, thanks to the inclusion of Halo 3: ODST, it will give players access to the Halo: Reach multiplayer beta, which is set to start on May 3. For more on that, check out the trailer below.

 "$300 Halo 3: ODST/Forza 3 Xbox 360 Elite bundle now shipping" was posted by Tor Thorsen on Tue, 16 Mar 2010 17:03:59 -0700


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Those are the best games to be included in a bundle that I have ever heard of! I would be all over this if I were ready to buy.


----------

